# Michael J. Sullivan on Publishing



## MichaelSullivan (Apr 6, 2012)

Recently I was asked to write a guest blog about Self-publishing. You can find it here.

For those not familiar with my background, I self-published my Riyria Revelations (selling 70,000 books from April 2010 - August 2011). I later sold this series to Orbit who has re-released them as a trilogy: Theft of Swords, Rise of Empire, Heir of Novron.


----------



## shadowhawk (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for the shoutout, Michael!


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Apr 7, 2012)

No problem - thanks for the opportunity - it was good to discuss, and I think will be helpful to others.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Apr 7, 2012)

Solid information. Thanks for sharing it!


----------

